# 510 parts



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a 73 510 and Im getting rid of some stuff that I need gone to make room for my new stuff Im putting in.. I know this belong in the for Sale section but there are not to many 510 things going on there.

1. complete L16 with 5speed 280 or 260z tranny. $300 or best offer.. for both
2. Right and Left Front fenders $150 or best offer 
3. 510 hood it has 1 small hole 50 bux
4. 510 trunk lid 60 bux 
5 two 510 doors complete with windows and handles etc.. $300 for both
6. 510 rear windshield.

Local Only I dont have time to ship anything Im located in Murrieta,CA or Riverside County but can go to San Diego Or LA if I have too.. 

Thanks!!!!


----------

